# PSu for GTX 970



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello Guys, 
I am thinking of upgrading to a GTX 970, either from ASUS OR MSI. Need a suggestion for PSU. I have a FSP SAGA II 500W PSU will it be sufficient? I will not be overclocking the card.

EDIT: I will not be going for SLI, dropped the plan.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am thinking of upgrading to a GTX 970, either from ASUS OR MSI. Need a suggestion for PSU. I have a FSP SAGA II 500W PSU will it be sufficient? I will not be overclocking the card.



local psu for high end gpu??

good luck dude my frnd got seasonic 620 with his gtx 970............


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> local psu for high end gpu??
> 
> good luck dude my frnd got seasonic 620 with his gtx 970............



Errr.. FSP SAGA II is a good PSU and it was highly recommend for budget PC's here in DIGIT.

And its not a local company.
FSP GROUP ::C Power Supply, IPC Power Supply, Open Frame, Adapter :::


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not in my opinion seasonic should be the  one because it is one time investment and why take chance


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it should be sufficient if you are not going to overclock.

What other peripherals do you have?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think it should be sufficient if you are not going to overclock.
> 
> What other peripherals do you have?



2xhdd, 1x ssd, a DVD Drive, R6850, ASUS Xonar XT.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

RCuber said:


> 2xhdd, 1x ssd, a DVD Drive, R6850, ASUS Xonar XT.



yup u definetly need more than 500 watts........it will be at margin............


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 6, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 620W or else 520W. 620W for the safe side.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2014)

How about if I think about getting a SLI setup in future?


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 6, 2014)

RCuber said:


> How about if I think about getting a SLI setup in future?



TX/RM 750 is what you should go with then


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 7, 2014)

RCuber said:


> 2xhdd, 1x ssd, a DVD Drive, R6850, ASUS Xonar XT.


Ok let me get this straight, you are going to use both hd6850 & GTX970 ?

I say 600W should be minimum. Preferably 750 (since you said about sli)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Ok let me get this straight, you are going to use both hd6850 & GTX970 ?
> 
> I say 600W should be minimum. Preferably 750 (since you said about sli)



no. I would keep the 6850 as backup and  2x GTX 970 in future if required.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> TX/RM 750 is what you should go with then



I hear that RM series is not that good.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

RCuber said:


> 2xhdd, 1x ssd, a DVD Drive, R6850, ASUS Xonar XT.



I think you should get at least 600W.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 7, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 620 is the best bet


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Seasonic S12II 620 is the best bet



How is the A.S.S?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 8, 2014)

how much can you spend for psu?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much can you spend for psu?



I Can spend 6-8K if I am really required to buy new PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Since you are considering sli, seasonic M12 ii 750/850 falls under your,budget. 750 w is more than sufficient though.
Regarding A.S.S, I don't really have much idea. I think tirupathi handles rma of seasonic. Anyway seasonic does not compromise on quality.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Since you are considering sli, seasonic M12 ii 750/850 falls under your,budget. 750 w is more than sufficient though.
> Regarding A.S.S, I don't really have much idea. I think tirupathi handles rma of seasonic. Anyway seasonic does not compromise on quality.



I have dropped the idea for going for SLI as it is a overkill for my requirement.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Then choose seasonic s12g 650.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Then choose seasonic s12g 650.



Any Modular PSU recommendations?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Seasonic x650.


----------

